# Sea Grape wood



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I just got back from vacation on Treasure Island Fl. and we where going to the beach 1 day, and driving down the road I seen a group of guys cutting down a small tree. My wife asked if I was going to stop, I said sure. Found out it was Sea Grape wood. I was not sure but after a lot of searching I found out it was good wood for turning! YEAI will let it dry out then make pens . candle hoolders and bowls. I wish I took it all. Anyone ever use this wood if so let me know


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Sea grape wood? Could you post pictures?


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

They look like regular tree branches now and when I get them turned I will post pics . Waiting for them to dry


----------



## Sophiasdaddy12 (May 8, 2017)

I got some of this wood while in Florida working on a project and yes they were cutting it down too so i asked for some logs.

I let it dry out in the back of my truck for a bit then eventually took it home with me to California.

This wood is super dense. Cutting it reminded me of prupkeheart wood. When you first cut it it has a pine color to it but after a week it gets a color of reddish cedar. The center tends to dry out fast and have a lot of splitting. Once I finished it the wood got a darkish color to it. You can see it's the squares that have that look to them on the ends of the board.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - who woulda thunk ??

with the explosion of development along the Florida Coasts,
I see a LOT of sea grape trees in the trash piles going to the landfill.
on my next visit to the beach, I will be taking my saw !!!
looking forward to seeing your turned projects.


----------



## Sophiasdaddy12 (May 8, 2017)

From what I've been told those trees are protected trees cause of a certain bird and helmet charbs eat them. So you might want to get with someone before you snag it up. Make sure they are trashing it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Florida does have some very strict laws on picking, pruning, cutting and harvesting
of ANY salt tolerant grasses, shrubs and trees. Florida is loosing much of its shoreline
and beaches every year due to storms and hurricanes. The salt tolerant grasses,
shrubs and trees is the first line of defense to preserve the dunes and its wildlife.
so - tourists - BEWARE !!!! picking Sea Oats, cutting Sea Grape trees, collecting
of any kind of live salt tolerant vegetation can land you a very hefty fine !!!!

now - when you ride down the beach side roads in Florida, and you see Sea Grape
trees or limbs on the side of the road in a trash pile, this was cut with a permit
obtained by the property owner or the landscape company and it is very okay
to stop and gather it to take home with you. Just jot down the EXACT location
of where you got it so if anything leagle come of it before you get out the state,
you can document where and how you got it.
https://www.flsenate.gov/Laws/Statutes/2011/161.242

now - when we go salt water fishing, we ride down Florida's A1A which is one of the
coastal roads and every time I go, I see piles of Sea Grape trimmings, if not the whole tree.
so I will be taking my 18v sawsall and electric chain saw (I have an inverter in my SUV)
so I will be collecting some of it to make tool handles. I do not turn bowls or vases, only tool
related items. so if Sea Grape is as dense as it looks on the YouTube videos, I will give it a try.
it will probably take 3 years to dry LOL so it will be awhile before I can get back to you on that.

*Just be aware of the laws concerning Florida's vegetation prior to taking anything home with you.*
Other coastal states such as Georgia, South and North Carolina and Virginia probably have similar laws.
many plant nurseries sell Sea Grape plants that you can plant and raise yourself on your own property.

I am a Florida Native and Orange County Resident since 1948 and a true conservationist.
So if I don't know the laws, I can definitely find our for you.

.


----------



## mandyA (2 mo ago)

I grow seagrapes on my property here in Southern Florida. If anyone wants to try to make something I can ship some small logs. My husband yearly has to wack 20 feet off of the tree next to our house so I always have lots of it. Send me a PM.


----------

